# اشاير الأعمدة قصيرة



## eng ahmed gano (28 ديسمبر 2015)

اخواني الكرام ارجو المساعدة في حل هذه المشكلة
بعد صب الأعمدة وجدت ان اشاير الأعمدة قصيرة ولكن لم يتم صب الكمرات بعد هل يمكن ربط سيخ مع الجزء من الاشارة داخل الكمرة ليحقق الطول المطلوب ؟
ارجو الافادة


----------



## sasa4m (20 فبراير 2016)

يمكن استخدام مادة تزريع اشاير


----------

